# Yao Seiko



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

and one of my few Seikos. I like the workmanship very much - the dial and hands are perfect under 3x loupe magnification. Any aberrancies you see are due to image compression.

The dial (WB on my camera is off a bit in this photo):










Closeup of the lower portion of the dial (better WB here), the dial is lemon yellow and the lume is white:










The lume is very brite and greenish (as you'd expect from Superluminova):










And here is a 15s exposure of the dial (again, WB is off - the lume is green, not blue):










I also like the black chapter ring - not sure if this is original or a replacement. Bill Yao's work is outstanding and this acquisition has given me several ideas on what to do with some of my low wrist-time watches to spruce them up.

Overall, I'm very pleased with the watch. I have another Yao Seiko on the way - this next one has an orange dial. Will post photos when it arrives. Next up - finding a Yao modded O&W/2824!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have the exact same watch Colin. It's cool.

Mind you I still can't get lume shots like that. Hopefully I will with my new camera.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Colin

I like Yao's work; I had a M6 with a Yao sub-style dial and sword hands ... it looked great ..... why did I sell it


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Paul - you have to use a tripod. There's really no way around it. The Oly is nice as it focuses down to 1.2" in super-macro mode.

JoT - because you're all about GMTs







I've been thinking of sending Bill my M1 for a fair bit now, but haven't wanted to deal with the wait







I've been finding a few used Yaos on the second hand market, so I'm trying them out to see what I like.


----------



## greedydog (Apr 4, 2005)

Colin,

Oooooo nice! I was thinking of getting the same dial in yellow with the plongeur hands (red minute hand) in a Monster... do you have any idea of how long it takes assuming I send off a donor watch? (patience NOT being a virtue of mine







)

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice looking watch Colin









Bill Yao offers a "Sterilised chapter ring" for the Seiko 007 which(AFAIK) is where he removes the indices from it so its just black as on yours.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Andy, no idea what Bill Yao's wait time is. Note that the 'Plongeur' minute hand is orange, which may or may not be what you're looking for. I've also seen a custom set of 'Plongeur' hands which are black - they would be the DBs on a coloured dial!

If I keep my BM, I'm going to 'Yao' it. Those Seiko hands are abominable IMO, and a simpler dial would also improve the look.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I







mine









But put me down for a boring black dial























MiKE


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice, Mike. I like black dials, too. Looked at one on The Lagoon just tonight, but it's got a day window - gack.

Seems guys like flipping their Yaos - no name recognition? That's fine, because I like buying them!


----------

